# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Aldon Lipe - Djali Enigmatik i Mengjesit

## ChuChu

S'rrija dot pa e sjelle ketu kete shkrim te marre nga Revista Spekter se Aldon e kam mik te ngushte)  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Kush është Aldo Lipe, gazetari i panjohur për dëgjuesit me të cilët nis rrëmujshëm mëngjesin e çdo dite

Ka vendosur të mos shfaqet  hapur në ekranin e Top-Chanelit. Dëshiron të mbetet enigmatik, i panjohur për të gjithë dëgjuesit me të cilët nis rrëmujshëm mëngjesin e çdo dite. Ndaj në çdo çast, ndërsa kamera e ndjek, fshihet në hijen e studios. Sepse kështu e ka më të lehtë të jetë ai që është, i shkujdesur, i natyrshëm dhe paksa banal në "llapa-llapat" me telefonuesit.
Në ekran  duket vetëm profili. Asgjë më shumë se kaq, edhe pse shikuesit kanë filluar të kërkojnë me ngulm shfaqjen e tij  të plotë në atë ekran "Jo kjo nuk ka për të ndodhur. Të paktën tani për tani, sepse kjo enigmë është pjesa më e rëndësishme e emisionit, pohon djali i mëngjesit. -Majde unë nuk doja fare që ky emision i radios të shfaqej dhe në ekranin e Top-Chanelit sepse është e vështirë ta përqendrosh vëmendjen tek të dyja dhe tek radio dhe tek televizioni. Nëse radio do ritëm televizioni të kërkon llapazan. E me thënë të drejtën, s'e kam shumë për natyrë llapazanin,-shton Aldo duke qeshur.

Kush është djali enigmatik

Quhet Aldon Lipe dhe ka plot 12 vjet që merret me radio-televizionin. Ai tregon se këtë udhë e nisi në Radio-Tirana. Më pas në TVSH u mor me emisionin "Telebuçko". Radio dhe TV Klani ishin dy porta të tjera që iu hapën karrierës së tij gazetareske. Pas një viti specializim në Amerikë u rikthye sërish në botën e emisioneve radiofonike me "Goodmorning ". Çdo mëngjes (përgjatë dy vjetëve nuk ka ndodhur asnjëherë  që tu mungojë dëgjuesve të tij), nis një maratonë transmetimi ku përveç muzikës gold të tërheq më shumë komunikimi i tij me telefonuesit. Megjithëse në komunikim me ta është sa ironik aq edhe i shkujdesur, në studion e tij nuk reshtin telefonatat. Adhuruesit, kryesisht vajza, telefonojnë vetëm për të, kërkojnë të dinë se përse nuk shfaqet në ekran e shumë gjëra nga këto.Ka ngjallur kureshtjen e adhuruesve të tij edhe pse të duket se komunikimi me to i kalon caqet e kortezisë.   

Sekreti i batutave

Dikur "Goodmorning" ishte një emision i thjeshtë informativ. Pastaj Aldos i kërkuan që ta ndryshonte ritmin. Kështuqë Aldo nisi të shfrytëzojë batutat e zakonshme të miqve të tij nëpër tavolina-"Kur ulem me ta unë nuk flas fare por "vjedh" gjithë shprehjet që ata lëshojnë në nerva e sipër ose në momentet e humorit. Kështu prej këtyre tryezave kam marrë batutat-"shpërndahu, je komplet tipi im", "duaje atdhenë si Shqipëria Amerikën", "karvani le të lehë, qentë  të ecin përpara". Janë të gjitha këto shprehje që të bëjnë të qeshësh kur i dëgjon në emision.  Aldo është  i bindur se mëngjesi kishte nevojë për një tillë rrëmujë fjalësh, ndaj i përdor ato në komunikimin me njerëzit në telefon-"Por me shumë rezervime sepse duke u marrë me të tilla batura të vjedhura nga miqtë mund të të shpëtojë dhe ndonjë fjalë banale që disa herë dhe më ka shpëtuar" tregon ai.
Megjithëse shfaqet si një hije e turbullt në kanalin televiziv Top-Chanel, Aldo thotë se pikërisht këtu ka gjetur veten.  


Kush është Aldo?

Një djalë që po piqet dalëngadalë . Me shumë plane dhe shumë projekte.
Që janë?
Hapja në televizion të disa programeve të reja. Po përgatitemi për një emision që do të titullohet,  fiks fare. Do të jetë një emision humori por  me subjekte nga jeta e vërtetë. 

E mbani mend emisionin tuaj të parë. Sa të forta ishin emocionet dhe si i kaluat?
Emisioni im i parë ka qenë në vitin 90, tek Radio-Tirana. Në atë kohë kisha konkurruar për regjisurë por nuk e fitova konkursin. Atje më mori Arjana Qatipi dhe Agim Pipa, dhe emocionet, si ta them, më shumë i ngjanin një mpirjeje.
Por këto emocione i kalova në një mënyrë të habitshme sepse ishte si një problem me dy zgjidhje. Më duhej o të mblidhja veten dhe të filloja të flisja ose  të ikja nga studioja. Kështu që bëra të parën. 

Por regjisura?
Dokumentarët, ato i kisha fiksim dhe i kam akoma. Por përsa i përket regjisurës, kur erdha ne televizion bëra të njëjtat gjëra që kishin bërë edhe ata që kishin mbaruar regjisurën. Për mua një shkollë e vërtetë ka qënë Radio-Tirana e dikurshme.

Pse zgjodhët që gjatë transmetimit televiziv të Googmorning të fshihni Aldon?
Unë kam qenë dhe vazhdoj të jem kundër transmetimit të emisionit në televizion . Radio është e bukur sepse është e fshehtë. Kjo ishte ideja e shefit tim të madh dhe skisha rrugë tjetër veçse ta zbatoja. Në këto kushte vendosa që transmetimi televiziv të kishte diçka radiofonike,
çka nënkupton mosdaljen e fytyrës sime. Në emisionin tim doja të theksoja që jam munduar të përhap sa më shumë muzikën gold. Dua të them se është relaksuese kur sapo zgjohesh të dëgjosh tingujt e perlave ndër vite. Kjo sdo të thotë se nuk më pëlqejnë rrymat e tjera sepse do të ishte një gënjeshtër. Por në mëngjes nuk rri dot pa dëgjuar gold muzik.

Mendoni se mosshfaqja juaj e bën emisionin më interesant?.
Jo nuk mendoj kështu. Kjo më ndihmon vetëm mua. Shkëputja ime nga ekrani ishte shumë e gjatë dhe dikush mund të më mbante mend dhe dikush jo. Domethënë ndihem më rehat kur nuk më shikon njeri.Që ta dish  ka patur edhe nja dy raste kur unë kam dalë në transmetim edhe me pizhame.

Pse në emisionin tuaj keni zgjedhur një taktikë sulmuese ndaj telefonuesve?
Jo çdo mëngjes unë jam në humorin që duhet të jem. Emisioni ka  dy vjet që transmetohet dhe problemi im më i madh është që të mbaj ritmin. Kështu që duke patur një sjellje agresive mbaj një ritëm të caktuar. Pastaj kur e shoh që arrij në teprim tërhiqem. Mirë është që të mos bëj fansat armiq.

----------


## XimiD

Hallall  !!   Une  e  kam  marre  ne  tel.  te  emisioni "Goodmorning Albania",  nga Montreali dhe  mendoj  qe ky  emision  eshte nder me te  miret  e mediave shqiptare !  Vetem  se  emri i  tij  nuk  me pelqen  se me  kujton  "Goomorning  Vietnam"   . Do  ishte  me  mire " Mirmengjes  Shqiperi" !

----------


## camarrokja serioze

OMGGG he's ugly, 

cfare qenka ky mi kuqalashe?? ma shpife per zotin, megjithese nder do me besh, do me lesh tre dite pa ngrene dhe do dobesohem.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga camarrokja serioze_ 
> *OMGGG he's ugly, 
> 
> cfare qenka ky mi kuqalashe?? ma shpife per zotin, megjithese nder do me besh, do me lesh tre dite pa ngrene dhe do dobesohem.*



Jo gunen po punen shikoji djalit :-) 

E mos ma sha se do te te rraf  :buzeqeshje:  eshte goxha simpatik (por mbi te gjitha tip), packa se s'ka dale dhe aq mire ketu. 

 :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## toniweb

Per mendimin tim aldo bashke me sajmirin jane njeshat e topit dhe jane prezantoret me te zote radiofonik tani per tani ne shqiperi mendoj une,aldo qe ne memngjes te hap syte dhe ne darke i mbyll me sajmon dhe doktorrin,doktorrin e kam debulese fare :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Vinjol

e hodhem qelbesiren   per doktorin jaaaaaaaaaaaaa   godd material edhe $aimiri  seshte i    keq  mer jo  po ky aldoja vallai  her  !!!!  se ta shpif    bien shume shkurt telefonatave  njerezit rrine 3 ore ne linje per te kap linjen sa vjec  je ???????  slejohet  bye  kjo eshte menyra e  aldos ...

_Sikur s'ka lezet me ofendu vend e pa vend, jo per gjo po jemi dhe tek forumi i kultures...._ 
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## elbasanas

As mua s'me pelqen titulli.  "Mengjes Shqiptar" do te ishte me i pershtatshem

----------


## manoklla

Ky Aldo le ca bo si burr i mir, o toc kuklle fare. E kom pas ne shkolle se ka qen te gazetaria dhe o i hum fare. Edhe ai Sajmiri qe bo si 'cool' ka qen te historia, i marum fare ishte, gjith diten me cuna rrite, sja hudhte qyrret as i goc as atij as Aldos. Asnji dashnore nuk zuni per 4 vjet. As konviktore bile. Erdhi i her me i disko me gocat e klases time dhe ndenjti gjith kohen ul pa kercy, gjasme figure e modhe ai e su ngatarrote me ne arapcinjte. Kujtote se do ja varnin gocat duke u bere interesant. Goces posi fole e si bone qefin sti hudh qyrret asiher. Po nejse, bo si enigmatik se eshte tip inatci e provincial. Por per profesionist skam cthem, deri sa ka ecur do me thon se ka talent. Sigurisht neShqiperi ku niveli profesional eshte b**** fare.

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga manoklla_ 
> *Ky Aldo le ca bo si burr i mir, o toc kuklle fare. E kom pas ne shkolle se ka qen te gazetaria dhe o i hum fare. Edhe ai Sajmiri qe bo si 'cool' ka qen te historia, i marum fare ishte, gjith diten me cuna rrite, sja hudhte qyrret as i goc as atij as Aldos. Asnji dashnore nuk zuni per 4 vjet. As konviktore bile. Erdhi i her me i disko me gocat e klases time dhe ndenjti gjith kohen ul pa kercy, gjasme figure e modhe ai e su ngatarrote me ne arapcinjte. Kujtote se do ja varnin gocat duke u bere interesant. Goces posi fole e si bone qefin sti hudh qyrret asiher. Po nejse, bo si enigmatik se eshte tip inatci e provincial. Por per profesionist skam cthem, deri sa ka ecur do me thon se ka talent. Sigurisht neShqiperi ku niveli profesional eshte b**** fare.*


Me falni se po nderhyj se une nuk e njoh fare Aldon, por ne kete teme po flitet per anen profesionale te Aldos apo per anen shoqerore?  E c'me duhet mua te degjoj a i ecen Aldos per goca apo jo, a kercen Aldo neper klube apo jo.  Lere pastaj po na kalon edhe ne klasifikime te gocave: konviktore dhe ...
Mendoj se po ti permbaheni temes edhe shkrimet do te jene me interesante.  Ky eshte forumi i kultures dhe si i tille duhet te permbaje shkrime qe lidhen pak a shume me kulturen.

Miqesisht,
Di68

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga camarrokja serioze_ 
> *OMGGG he's ugly, 
> 
> cfare qenka ky mi kuqalashe?? ma shpife per zotin, megjithese nder do me besh, do me lesh tre dite pa ngrene dhe do dobesohem.*


Pse t'u shpif ty çamarroke? Qe ne fillore e kemi mesuar ne
 " Edukaten morale dhe politike" që  " Sjellja e zbukuron njeriun". 

 :buzeqeshje:  

bah baj

----------


## manoklla

Mos u nxef mi Ledi Di se ia permenda dhe anen profesionale. Por smund te them se eshte i nje niveli si me ato gazetaret/spikeret e njohura te Klan.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar m?par?nga manoklla_ 
> *Ky Aldo le ca bo si burr i mir, o toc kuklle fare. E kom pas ne shkolle se ka qen te gazetaria dhe o i hum fare. Edhe ai Sajmiri qe bo si 'cool' ka qen te historia, i marum fare ishte, gjith diten me cuna rrite, sja hudhte qyrret as i goc as atij as Aldos. Asnji dashnore nuk zuni per 4 vjet. As konviktore bile. Erdhi i her me i disko me gocat e klases time dhe ndenjti gjith kohen ul pa kercy, gjasme figure e modhe ai e su ngatarrote me ne arapcinjte. Kujtote se do ja varnin gocat duke u bere interesant. Goces posi fole e si bone qefin sti hudh qyrret asiher. Po nejse, bo si enigmatik se eshte tip inatci e provincial. Por per profesionist skam cthem, deri sa ka ecur do me thon se ka talent. Sigurisht neShqiperi ku niveli profesional eshte b**** fare.*


Zot, me jep kurajo te mos jem e idhet me ata qe vete ti i ke lene pas dore. Amin.

Manoklla, ashtu sic te ka thene dhe Di68 ketu flitet per Aldon ne aspektin profesional, dhe jo ne ate shoqeror. Mgjte, mqse hyre ne keto ujera po te pergjigjem une per Aldon. Se kush eshte Aldoja qe nuk zuri kurre asnje dashnore, dhe se kush je ti qe ne moshen 30 vjecare ke per moto "kap sa me shum femra sa sje martu edhe je i ri se po te iku rinia e hongre", eshte mese e qarte. Aldoja qysh i vogel ka pasur ambicje per te ardhmen dhe i ka realizuar ato para se te hynte te te 30-tat. Ti, pa thuame,  pervec dashnoreve qe 'te hidhnin qurrat' ne gjimnaz, c'ke arritur nga kjo jete? Shqipen e paske cope-cope, anglishten s'besoj ta kesh me mire. Ke mundur te gjesh pune ketu ne amerike pervecse ne McDonald's? Jam vertet kurioze te di! Mos i ler komplekset e tua te inferioritetit te flasin per ty. 

po e mbyll se e di qe behem shume e hidhur. Hajde shendet e shpresoj mos te te ndesh me shtegjeve te forumit.

----------


## manoklla

O kuqalashe, mos nxeh kot. Une e njoh pak Aldon, kam bere dhe mesim me te dhe e di qe eshte shpirtngushte, por i vetmi problem qe kam me te eshte se nuk me duket aq i talentuar sa c'e ben ti te duket. Me thuaj pak, cili eshte metri mates i nje gazetari te sukseshem? Eshte vleresimi qe vjen nga kritika e koleget, dhe me sa di une, aldo nuk ka arritur majat e gazetarise qe te jete bere i paprekshem. Nga ana tjeter, ka merite qe ka krijuar emisione te ndjekura, por keep in mind qe keto emisione nuk prbejne nje intellectual challenge per spektatorin e mesem ose te sofistikuar. Prandaj nuk mund te lavderoj pafund nje gazetar qe nuk me zgjon kureshtjen e brendshme. Ceshtje kendveshtrimi, sidoqofte.

Sa per ato te tjerat qe thua me vjen keq se ti sme njeh se cfare kam bere e cfare bej. Sa per kureshtjen tende kam mbaruar ketu per Behavioral  Sciences major, Minor in psychoanalysis. Me pelqen te flas me zhargon 'tirons' se jam nga tirana, por mund te te flas edhe ne shqipen letrare qe e paske kaq qejf. Sa per mcdonalds, as dua ta shoh me sy. Dhe mos ma rrit moshen se shyqyr jam akoma 28. Sa per ate se si e kaloj kohen e lire, puna ime. Kur te martohem, I'll let you know that I finally changed. Take it easy chick.

----------


## ganoid

Pershendetje!

Eshte fakt qe sa here qe shkoj ne Shqiperi cohem qe ne oren 7 te mengjesit dhe me qejf biles. Hap radion dhe TV te dyja tek kanalet e Top A.. R .. si dhe  Top Channel.
Eshte me te vertet kenaqsi te degjosh "budallalleqet" e Aldos dhe te telefonuesve. Po keshtu nje bashkpunim te kendshem kane bere dhe Doktori me Sajmirin  dhe te gjithe ata te satafit te TAR dhe TCh. 
Por mgja kam disa rezerva per emisionin e Aldos "Goodmorning Albania" Sic e tha edhe dikush me larte nuk me pelqen menyra sesi ngelen disa telefonues si psh kur nje telefonues eshte nen 19 vjec i mbyllet telefoni ne fytyre. Mgjs nuk i ve me shume faj Aldos sesa muhabetit qe bejne gocat nen 19 vjec i cili eshte ne nivel shume te ulet.

Si perfundim do ju thoja qe Aldo eshte nje gaz (gezim) ne mes gjithe atij hidhrimi qe degjojme ne radiot dhe TV shqiptare.

I uroj sukses edhe me tej!

ps. Kuqaloshe! Kush e do te mirin mi zemer?

----------


## dominus_deus

o kuqalashe po ti nga e njeh?mos je nga vorri i bomit?une do ti uroja shume fat dhe suksese.

----------


## T68

@ Manoklla
Duket qe Behavioral Sciences te ka ndihumar shume per te kuptuar karakterin e Aldos. Gjithashtu, Psychoanalysis duke qene se e ke Minor nuk te paska ndihmuar dhe aq. Po ta kishe marre major do ishte ndryshe muhabeti dhe do kuptoje qe  shpirtengushtesia e Aldos nuk ka te beje me aftesite e tij si drejtues/producent emisionesh. Nese do kishe studiuar per matematike ose fizike mund te flisje mer meter mates por edhe ketu... sikur spo te ha fare buke diplloma. Per me teper, sikur zotrote te kishe marre dipllome per GAZETARI do mund te flisje tere kopetence per mangesite ose anet e forta te Aldos. Nuk dua te them se me pelqen Aldo Lipe, te them te drejten vetem nja dy here e kam degjuar kete dimer qe isha ne Shqiperi, por nuk mu duk as bajat as i keq as i paafte, por thjesht nje njeri normal qe drejton nje emision gazmor ne mengjeset e trishtueshme e plot pluhur te shqiperise. Nese ia mbyll telefonin disave mire ua ben. Disa njerez nuk jane te denje per oksigjenin qe na harxhojne... 

Keshtu zoti << ti leme ofendimet menjane ...edituar nga Di68>> Manoklla.... ia kalofsh mire edhe kujdes me oksigjenin...

----------


## manoklla

O kuqapikse kavash me ate humorin tat te holle se na gajase. Une nuk thase qe sben nje lek si gazetar, thjesht qe eshte  overrated. Nejse, ceshtje kendveshtrimi, por dua te them se si tip me duket antipatik. Kaq. 
Edhe ai sonyericsson t68 qe ke von si avatar eshte teper difektoz tek kursori, po ta kishe T200 do ishe me e kenaqur..lol.

Edhe nje sugjerim miqesor: Nuk ka fjale 'kopetent' por kompetent. Ashtu sic nuk ka fjale 'martenitet' por 'maternitet'.

----------


## T68

Ah manoklla manoklla...
Sikur te ishe i apasionuar pas celulareve do dije qe:
T68 eshte Ericsson. T68i eshte SonyEricsson. T200 eshte shume i shemtuar dhe eshte pa ngjyra. Sa per info une tani perdor GD87 dhe GD55.

P.S.
Di68-> nuk e dija qe fjalet zoterush dhe qenush qenkan ofendime... faleminderit per kete rrjedhje mencurie.

----------


## ChuChu

lol, Manoklla. T68 s'jam une.

nejse se qenka bere terkuze...ceshtje kendveshtrimi tamam, edhe pse dikush veshtron anen profesionale dhe dikush ate personale  :buzeqeshje: 

manoklla, suksese me shkollen. kot kjo...nje nga deget e mia ne univ. ka qene neuroscience psychology.

t68, suksese me udhetimet gjate veres  :buzeqeshje: 

mos dilni me nga tema se me merzisni Di-ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga T68_ 
> *P.S.
> Di68-> nuk e dija qe fjalet zoterush dhe qenush qenkan ofendime... faleminderit per kete rrjedhje mencurie.*


Tani ti mund t'i fusesh -usha nga prapa shume fjaleve, nuk do te thote se kuptimi i tyre ndryshon, qeni qen ngelet, ndac thirre qenush, ndac thirre qenke....une mendoj se nuk eshte e njerezishme t'i vesh emra dikujt vetem sepse nuk pajtohesh me mendimet e tij, ti mbase e njeh Manokllen dhe ben gallate me te, po ku ta di une e shkreta ne se ti e ke me shaka apo me te vertete?

Faleminderit ne advance per mirekuptimin ,
Di68  :shkelje syri:

----------

